# Soup



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

A bud of mine has been telling me for years about a killer venison soup he makes and I tried it for the first time today. Turned out good.

No exact measurements, use your instincts.

Brown a pound or two of cubed meat with some chopped onion and butter/margarine. He uses deer, I used some old beef I had in the freezer. 
Add a can of crushed tomatoes.
Add 1/2-3/4 jug of V8 juice.
Simmer for 45 min.

Add a bag of frozen soup veggies or whatever you have handy.
Simmer for 30 min.

Add some diced potatoes.
Simmer for 30 min.

Add sugar to taste. Counteracts the acid in the tomatoes. 

I threw in a little cayenne, but it really isn't needed. The V8 gives it some zing.

The tomatoes act as a meat tenderizer and the meat came out very tender. Go easy on the salt because the V8 has salt in it.

Easy, cheap and yummy. My kind of meal.  
.


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

That sounds yummy, I'll defiantely have to try that. Think it'll work with canned venison?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hi Mandi...

Guess it depends on the canned venison. My bud usually uses a frozen roast that he thinks will be tough. I used some old beef chuck roasts I cut up.

The soup was a BIG hit at my house. Going to make it again. I'm thinking next time I'll cut down on the crushed tomatoes and add more V8. The V8 already has some body to it so you don't need to add thickener. 

Was even better warmed up the next day...  so maybe longer cooking is a good thing.

Good luck!
.


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks BB! I usually need all the luck I can get, especially in the kitchen. I may make your soup this weekend, or sooner. Yummy yummy yummy!

Mandi


----------

